# Where is Canon's Fuji X20



## vtechproductions (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder if Canon will do anything about the advanced high end point and shoot market that Fuji is just killing it in and even Nikon has the coolpix A that is OK. This is Fuji's 2nd camera in this segment and still nothing from Canon. I just don't find that the G15 or S110 are really a decent comparison to the Fuji X20 in so many ways. I think something more enthusiast focused would be awesome but it doesn't seem like Canon want's to try anything new and different in a big way. The 2/3" sensor in the X20 and the f/2-f/2.8 zoom lens are HUGE. And somehow, Fuji managed to make the images extremely sharp. You can download some Fuji X20 files in a review at: http://learningcameras.com/reviews/9-other/128-fuji-x20-hands-on-review
Has anyone seen images this sharp from the Canon G15 or S110?

There is a review on youtube for it as well: 
Fuji X20 Hands On Review


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Apr 27, 2013)

I would think Canon executives feel the G1X is adequate competition for the x20 market segment. Rather spend
the time to focus on the Xpro/XE segment and the M isn't going to cut it. Given the choice of the M - even with an expanded lens selection - or an XE, the choice is pretty simple for me. The SL is almost a competitor, but I'm not
sure the size difference between it and a Rebel will be much of a difference at retail. 
Canon faces a major problem in cannibalizing existing lines if they "innovate" too much. I'd rather see them take the Apple approach and eat their own children with better more functional new offerings.


----------



## Nishi Drew (May 3, 2013)

I do like the G15, only used it briefly and with JPG but it was a great street cam, got some good candids, and that's F/1.8 ~ F/2.8. Though, that wasn't my camera and I'm sticking with my 5DII for everything, and I much prefer the X20 for it's form and function over the G15 too. if I get another strictly stills camera though then my eyes are set on the x100s, or the x100 because they can be had for a lot less now... OR, the next X-pro with improved AF like the S, and if it includes the digital split image focusing ability of the x100s then vintage lenses here we go~
While, if you want an X20, go get an X20, not like there are batteries or lenses that are compatible that need to be Canon anyways.


----------

